# Somebody please come over and slap me.



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the ad has been removed. I can see one for golden cross Egyptian Spanish mare, but when you click - it's gone. 

Do better DB, you must have saved the photos from the ad yourself!!! Get them posted please.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Slap you? No, how about I just kiss the earth at your feet that you can afford to buy yourself these things! Lucky you! I am envious.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Sorry Alex she was there last night. I did not save the ad. I have watched this mare reduced from 10,000 to 5,500 for over a year.
I have enrolled in a class to learn all things technical that I have refused be enightened of. classes start in Oct.
Take my word for it she is a beauty. 
I have been very blessed and lucky to be able to afford certain things.
I sometimes feel guilty ab out it. Shalom


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> I have enrolled in a class to learn all things technical that I have refused be enightened of. classes start in Oct.


No need for that, just right click, save. :lol: Then when you want to share it here click 'manage attachments' and upload the pic. 

Sounds like she was a great deal DB. Congratulations on her, and happy birthday too!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I would like to help you db, being as how you are such a nice guy....I will take her. No, no, no...no need to thank me.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

That is the way to go


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice to know you have some of the same insanity that seems to affect all horse people.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday, DB! I think it's a great custom. If you can't be nice to yourself, how can you expect anyone else to be nice to you???

There are a lot worse things you could buy for yourself than a horse! Life is short, and then you're dead. Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures of her!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday! So happy for you!
Slap you? Why, NO--I am your new BFF, and will arrange for a visit to help you ride your new Arab. =D


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

thanks for the Bday wishes everyone.
53 and holding.
I checked the ad out again and she is still there hopefully everyone can see her I think I just posted her to my facebook account.
Now i am in the process of giving away a few of the rescued horses here. I have 3 in training for 30-60 days so hopefully they will find good homes.
this new one makes 28 horses gotta get that down to a mangaebale size thats why i said somebody slap me.
There are 6 mares in their mid to late 20's They get ridden occasionally but mostly left alone. Shalom


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, I forgot...happy birthday.

It could be worse. I once bought an Okie Leo baby at an out of state invitation only auction at which I had only gotten a bidders number to assist friends. I had no way to get her home. The realization of what I had done was slap enough..then that sinking feeling...oooops. Luck and friends brought her home. She turned out to be a_ true_ _angel_....so, since it is your birthday, I wish you the same experience w yours.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Is this her? Happy Birthday, she's gorgeous!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

That One is gorgeous!!! Is that her??


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow! How many hh? Just curious.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

In the ad it says 14.2hh. If this is the right one! 

Golden cross EGYPTIAN / Spanish mare for sale in Dallas, Texas :: HorseClicks


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Missy May said:


> Well, I would like to help you db, being as how you are such a nice guy....I will take her. No, no, no...no need to thank me.


Bahha ha, was thinking same thing!
Oh and happy birthday.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Ohhh, nice horse Db and Happy Birthday! 
You know, I had begun to wonder about you…. you have no horses listed on your sig line, nice to know you actually have a few… and now a few too many! LOL
Have to get one of your kids to show you pc basics as a present. :wink:

And now I’m going to go out and look at the itty bitty but fancy rhododendron I bought myself for Mothers day and try to visualize it as a shiny new truck instead. :lol:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.












.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Donald she's a beauty! What a fantastic birthday gift!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

She certainly is gorgeous!!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

dbarabians said:


> I have established a tradition of buying myself something expensive for my birthday every year.


Bahahahahaha... I usually ask my parents to buy me something I really want, but too greedy to spend money on (usually horsey stuff). Although my qh was my B-day present from my parents - best ever (since I dreamed about my own horse since I was 5 yo.  ).

Good luck with your this year presents! And Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Beautiful girl.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Yes everyone that is her thanks for posting the pics.
If you go to the bottom of the Ad there are other horses that the woman sold the black filly is by my stallion and a mare that I bought too. the Chestnut mare that is a rabicano in the bottom of the add i bought for Hannukah present to myself.
I don't ever ask for anything and if i want something I buy it.
My BDay was last Sat. I try and do it very lowkey by going out to dinner at a nice place and splurging on a great bottle of wine with a couole of friends.
I am kind of relieved now that everyone can at least see one or two of my horses.
Thanks for posting the picture for my technotarded behind. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Oh and she is just a hair over 14.3 HH.
That head is whatt sold me on that mare. You ought to see her in person. 
Anyone know of a good arabian trainer in the DFW area? Shalom


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy birthday to you! What a gorgeous girl you have there!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday my friend and Mazel Tov on your new beauty. She has a an amazing Arab head. If you would like to move to MI I have a great Arab barn for you. And I would be happy to share that nice bottle of wine with you. lol


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

uflr9y I would love to share a bottle of wine . However I am not ever moving north of the Mason Dixon Line. It is far too cold and the people talk funny. LOL Besides the democrats here in Texas need all the votes and money they can gather to reclaim our state.
Give me 100 degrees ove 30 anyday and winters that only last a few weeks over a few months.
You know my hobby of raising a few Arabians is now turning into a business.
I should never have had dinner with the former owner then gone out to look at a granddaughter of my stallion.
If I start thinking about buying another horse I will check myself into the Mental ward. LOL Shalom


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

DB, do you breed? What are your plans for this girl? 




dbarabians said:


> Give me 100 degrees ove 30 anyday and winters that only last a few weeks over a few months.


Sigh! I need to move south.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

AlexS she was specifiacally purchased to breed.
She has great bloodlines and outstanding conformation.
She is not broken to the saddle yet and I will have that done either this fall or early spring.
She comes with a breeding to either 1 of 3 stallions so she will be bred next spring.
I might show her myself in halter just for fun next spring to see how well she does.
Her sire has competed and sired horses that have done well at the Eygptian Event. Shalom


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Very cool! Best wishes with her.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes! please keep us updated on her! and get some pictures when she arrives home!!


----------

